# Macavenger... your FTP



## solrac (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks so much for your fast efficient FTP connection!!

But hey.. you also have a beta of Office 10b5 on there... it is an .smi file... it doesn't mount! I tried using Disk Copy and Aladdin ShrinkWrap. Neither can mount it. Is it a bad file??

BTW, thanks to your FTP I got 10.1 build 5G64. I don't care if the final GM is 5G68, because I want the official CD from Apple anyway.

Anyone who bitches about paying $20 is a cheap bastard. Apple needs money anyway. So what if they profit 10 bucks off shipping and handling charges? They deserve it. Making money off cheap shit, yet totally worthy shit, is something I respect.

But anyway, thanks for the FTP MacAvenger....
But whatabout your screwed up Office 10b5? Can you fix that? Thanks!!!


----------



## macavenger (Sep 25, 2001)

> *But anyway, thanks for the FTP MacAvenger....
> But whatabout your screwed up Office 10b5? Can you fix that? Thanks!!! *



Let me try compressing it... I think the FTP messes up applications, which a .smi is. Thanks for bring that to my attention.

BTW, does anyone know if there is a newer version of Office than 10b5, and if so where I can get it?


ps The FTP addy is:

137.229.46.229
Login/pass = Contact me for login info, may be a while due to excessive access.


----------



## SCrossman (Sep 25, 2001)

Macavenger - many thanks for posting the 10.1 update.  I have been unable to boot from the Toast 5 Disk image burn I made from the download.  It will mount fine as a dmg in OS X.  The System folder does not have an OS X icon on it. It shows up in the Start up disk. I wonder what could be causing this.  I have tried burning 3 cds of it following your instructions.  I did have to copy it to an OS 9 Mac to burn it, but that should not have affected it.


----------



## eleveneleven (Sep 25, 2001)

i can get other stuff, from you , but os 10.1 is a no go... im fine now , it was cute ftp that had me crazy, i can burn with nero i hope


----------



## macavenger (Sep 25, 2001)

Odd. Others have been downloading it fine. Although not, apparently, since I changed the name. Perhaps if I change it back... Try it again, and let me know!


----------



## JoG (Sep 25, 2001)

Macavenger, where (what) is the link ?


----------



## Arin (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes about this 10.1 ftp link....   ??


----------



## Arin (Sep 25, 2001)

And Macavenger if you've got it can you get it to macosx.com so they can post it?

(or maybe that's occurring as I type)


----------



## Abakadoosh (Sep 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Arin _
> *(or maybe that's occurring as I type) *



we can only hope


----------



## edzeke (Sep 25, 2001)

Love to d/l from your FTP via cable.


----------



## Arin (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Admin, what's the status?

What does "Looking Into" mean at this point?

- (curious iMac 333Mhz 10.0.4 user)


----------



## ScottW (Sep 25, 2001)

Someone has to upload it, and at this time, no one is.

Admin


----------



## macavenger (Sep 25, 2001)

The link to my FTP server is:

137.229.46.229

login/pass = contact me for login info

I would upload the file to the admin, but they want the release version, not 5G64, even if 5G64 is the GM. And considering shipping time to Alaska, it might be a while before I get my hands on the release version...


----------



## Arin (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Macavenger!

-a


----------



## Abakadoosh (Sep 25, 2001)

i just had an idea.  after i download this, can i update through that? or do i have to install a fresh new system? cause i mean, you loose a lot of crap/preferences if you have to ditch the old one.  and....... is this 10.1 the version that is being shipped?  i sure as hell hope so   ohhhh mannnnnn, its finnaly here!


----------



## macavenger (Sep 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Abakadoosh _
> *i just had an idea.  after i download this, can i update through that? or do i have to install a fresh new system? cause i mean, you loose a lot of crap/preferences if you have to ditch the old one.  and....... is this 10.1 the version that is being shipped?  i sure as hell hope so   ohhhh mannnnnn, its finnaly here! *



The build on  my server is 5G64, but there does not appear to be any clear consensus about whether or not it is the shipping build. and it does install fine over 10.0.4, at least on my machine, keeping the preferences and stuff.


----------



## edzeke (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Macavenger! I am downloading as I write this. I am getting about 30KB/sec. via cable.


----------



## Abakadoosh (Sep 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by macavenger _
> *it does install fine over 10.0.4, at least on my machine, keeping the preferences and stuff. *



saweeeeeet.    im getting about 20-60k/sec via DSL, more towards 30-50 but the others are extreme's


----------



## SCrossman (Sep 25, 2001)

MacAvenger, the burn of the image I downloaded worked first time without a problem.  Thanks for the post!  I am testing it on my iMac before installing on my G4.  Total time to d/l, burn, verify, install and boot was 2:30  I have a DSL line and got a consistent 60k/sec d/l from your FTP server.  Time to go play with 10.1


----------



## astrodawg (Sep 25, 2001)

I installed 5G64 over 10.0.4 and I did not lose preferences etc. Even custom stuff was still there and working just fine, though I had to make the root directory not group writable again so that sendmail would work.


----------



## theed (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm so addicted to this OS... I just can't wait till Saturday, I've got to have it now!

Thanks,  if there's anything I can do in return, let me know.


----------



## SCrossman (Sep 25, 2001)

I installed the 10.1 update on my Cube that I downloaded from macavenger.  It took all of 15 minutes ( the install not download ).  Make sure you select customize so you don't install all of the other languages you don't need.  So far I am impressed.  Burned my first CD from the Desktop.  Finder window resize is much faster.  App launch, especially relaunch is great!


----------



## jeb1138 (Sep 25, 2001)

MacAvenger you are awesome!  Got it perfectly, both Office X and 10.1 worked great.

I was even able to avoid burning a CD (since I'll get one free later anyway) by copying the mount to another partition and booting from there!  (took a little tweaking in Terminal to get that to work)

Download speeds were incredible!  I got 200+ kbytes/s for Office X!!!  Later got speeds of around 90kbytes/s too.

Thanks a million, you are da man!


----------



## kbata (Sep 25, 2001)

Does anyone have it up now.  I tried macAvengers FTP and can't connect.


----------



## eleveneleven (Sep 25, 2001)

i got office and 10.1 , d/l with my cable connection got a good 185 - 200k , burned 10.1 with nero on my win xp box and it all worked mint, thanks


----------



## SCrossman (Sep 25, 2001)

Jeb : How did you mount the image on another partition and boot from that without burning a CD ?


----------



## jeb1138 (Sep 26, 2001)

OK, well I'm not sure exactly what made it work, but here's what I did anyway:  (If anybody can give a more concise explanation on how to do this or why some things didn't work it would be appreciated.  There's an old article at www.macosx.org/nocd that talks about doing something like this, but OS 9 wouldn't recognize the disk image I had downloaded so I couldn't do it that way).  I did this on a 450DP with 10.0.4.  The partition I used was actually on a different physical hard drive, but I don't think that should matter.

1. I tried to just erase one of my partitions and copy the files straight over from the mounted image.  BUT the finder gave me weird errors about overwriting files -- for some reason it thought a couple files like "ttys" and "ttys.installer" (I don't remember the names for sure) were the same files.

2.  So, I logged in as root to make sure there weren't any permission issues going on and I tried to find which files were generating errors and get them copied over correctly.  I also had hidden files showing (courtesy of Tinkertool (see versiontracker.com)).  I was sure I had it all correct, and the partition was showing up in 'Startup Disk' so I restarted.  Looked good, even threw up the initial OS X banner but then crashed to a command line & I had to restart (and hold down the option key to choose my 10.0.4 OS X startup disk instead)

3.  Back in 10.0.4 again I logged in as root, mounted the image and started up Terminal.  I did this:

cp -R /volumes/"Mac OS X Install CD"/* /volumes/mypartition/

Since I was root it got everything.  Strangely, through terminal I could see (and copy) some file called "Norton FS Index" that I couldn't see through the finder, even with hidden files shown.  I'm wondering if that was the problem before.  Anyway, there were a couple directories & files thrown on "mypartition" after I did this that weren't on the Install CD disk image, so I deleted them from mypartition.  I opened system settings and 'startup disk' was showing mypartition as an option once again. (I actually renamed it "Mac OS X Install CD" after unmounting the disk image, but I don't know if that really matters)  I selected mypartition and restarted.  Voila!  A faster-than-CD seamless install ensued.

Well that's it.  Sorry this was so long -- since I don't know for sure what I did right I thought should give some details.

Any questions post again & I'll check back or e-mail me.


----------



## MacSub (Sep 26, 2001)

About some support...Ok, is the login...music? and the password...download? I'm confused...Also, how exactly did you connect to the ftp server?  should I use the finder in OSX?  or a program like Fetch?
After that, from what I understand we need to make a bootable disk in order to install it...Ok, so I can use Toast titanium and just burn?

Help MacAvenger!


----------



## MacSub (Sep 26, 2001)

nevermind!  I got it going, I was doing it right before, It just wasnt connecting for some reason.  
Geezzz what a fast connection!

Thanks MacAvenger!

whats my next move though, can I make a bootable CD using ToasT in OSX or OS9?


----------



## macavenger (Sep 26, 2001)

Using a program like Fetch is probably easiest. and yes, music is the login name, and download is the password. To connect in fetch, choose New Connection from the file menu, and fill in the fields with the appropriate information. Once you have logged in, download the burning instructions.txt file, and it will walk you through the burning process as I have figured it out. No guarantees, but the process detailed there has worked for me and several others I have talked to.


----------



## kon21 (Sep 26, 2001)

how to make the 10.1 I have into an image?
Disk copy that comes with OS X lets you mount images but what utility do I used to create an image?
BTW, 5G64 is the offical 10.1 that Apple is distributing.


----------



## MacSub (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks MacAvenger!

 I just like saying that, great screen name!
you need an artistic rendition of MacAvenger!


----------



## MacSub (Sep 26, 2001)

Im slowing down......hey how about booting someone off (NOT ME!)


----------



## MacSub (Sep 26, 2001)

I went from about 700bites per sec. to just over 18!
ouch!  Opps, just checked again, were down to 17...Oh, well Im gald its there!

Im going to bed, in the moring I hope to see a nice 10.1


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by macavenger _
> *I would upload the file to the admin, but they want the release version, not 5G64, even if 5G64 is the GM. And considering shipping time to Alaska, it might be a while before I get my hands on the release version... *



But it *is* the release version! GM = golden master, ie the master from which they dupe all the CDs!


----------



## macavenger (Sep 26, 2001)

Sorry about that. I shut the server down temporarily to run disk fix and optimize. I figured it might reduce disk wear a little since my drive has been running constantly for the last 24 hours. I suppose I asked for it though. I just hope demand dies down before my admin complains about the bandwidth usage  

Anyway, my server is back up now, and should remain so for the next week at least. 

I would make a cool avatar, but I am not graphically talented enough. Oh well.



> _Originally posted by MacSub _
> *I went from about 700bites per sec. to just over 18!
> ouch!  Opps, just checked again, were down to 17...Oh, well Im gald its there!
> 
> Im going to bed, in the moring I hope to see a nice 10.1 *


----------



## edzeke (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Macavenger. The download of your 5G64 image went great and the CD burn went perfectly! 10.1 is a great upgrade. Now we just have to see if it is indeed the GM on Saturday. If not, maybe the GM will be even faster!

Thanks  again for your willing to share. We need more people like you in the world.

Peace.


----------



## brodie (Sep 26, 2001)

I have the 5G64 GM beta, and am quite willing to UL to the server if i can find out how. it is the final release, some guy phoned tech support and they said that it is 5G64, maybe they put some updates on it like stuffit, but i doubt it, it'll all be available thruogh software update so they wont bother.
S, if you want it, i'll upload it. tell me how.
but i dont want to get busteed by Apple for supplying it to you, so as a disclaimer, im sure you have it already and desire a backup copy dont you?
paranoia......

email me admin


----------



## Shibby (Sep 26, 2001)

I am downloading now Thanx!!  
but i am only getting a 14 k to 20 k connection and i am running over a t1 connection


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 26, 2001)

someone post it here so that we don't kill  macavenger 's machine  

besides then there will be a few more option to dl from 

ftp://mac:mac@dav.dyndns.org


----------



## danvtim (Sep 26, 2001)

Where is G64? I see g48 on ftp://mac:mac@dav.dyndns.org in the mac directory but no G64?


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 26, 2001)

waiting for some-one to post it      if someone posts it then there will be another ftp everyone can Use


----------



## mrjinglesusa (Sep 26, 2001)

I have the Toast Image (626.6 MB) of OS 10.1 5G64.  It is installed and running great.  I'll upload it to your FTP site if you tell me how...


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 26, 2001)

pull up IE or netscrape and type  in    ftp://mac:mac@dav.dyndns.org 
after U are in just drag that img (5G64) to the window


----------



## danvtim (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for pitching in jingles. I'm getting 7-10 k bytes a second but I feel like I'm beating up on avengers machine. Once I get a copy I'll set it up to share.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> I have the 5G64 GM *beta*, and am quite willing to UL to the server if i can find out how. it is the *final release*, some guy phoned tech support...



Uhhh.... it can't be both, man!


----------



## Lazarus18 (Sep 26, 2001)

I can't get Office 10 to work, I get some error message about not being able to open the shared libraries. It suggests moving it (Word or Excel or whatever) back to the folder where Any thoughts? I haven't done anything other than unpack the .sit file and move that whole folder to my Apps directory. 

-Rob


----------



## mrjinglesusa (Sep 26, 2001)

Tried to drag it and it didn't work.  I am going to try and use Fetch but I cannot log in to your server.  Is there a log/pass?


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 26, 2001)

logging in ----- User is mac and the pass is mac


----------



## mrjinglesusa (Sep 26, 2001)

It's going but will take about 7 hours. I'm on a University Ethernet connection but I'm only getting about 20 K/sec to your server...


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 26, 2001)

Ya right now there is like four people logged into me too --- so just leave it on --- hopefully some will get off


----------



## someone_else (Sep 26, 2001)

See my post 'From the horses mouth: 10.1 GM is 5G64' in the 'We will dedicate bandwidth for 10.1!' thread.

http://www.macosx.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6104&pagenumber=2


----------



## c.i.t (Sep 26, 2001)

Hmm..after installing, httpd doesn't work anymore, neither does ncftp.  I had to re-install ncftp..but I am no even touching apache..Maybe I'll have to wait till my cd comes and install over this build...very odd..


----------



## macavenger (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks. I don't know how to get detailed information about exactly how many people are currently downloading, as the FTP log only shows when people request files (any know how I can get details/current stats?) but my Hard drive has been running constantly for the last couple days. I was just wondering what would happen first... My hard drive dying, or me getting a call from networking complaining about my bandwidth usage   



> _Originally posted by acidtuch10 _
> *someone post it here so that we don't kill  macavenger 's machine
> 
> besides then there will be a few more option to dl from
> ...


----------



## Shibby (Sep 26, 2001)

I wish i could help out my boss here where i work has an ftp site that i usually get 2 to 3 meg downloads but he is a windows fan and wont post anything mac


----------



## macavenger (Sep 26, 2001)

I have decided, due to a variety of reasons, not the least of which are stated in my last post, that I will be changing the login and password on my FTP server come Saturday when the official update CD's are available in stores. If you still want access after that, contact me (PM or e-mail) and I will give out a limited number of accounts as I feel comfortable doing so. I MAY opt to leave it open longer if the admin of this site decide to post the update, thus assuring me of the legality. Sorry for any inconvenience this causes.


----------



## GetSome681 (Sep 26, 2001)

Can anyone really really help me out..I will be in debt!!  I have downloaded a dmg image, and I seem to be able to get the Mac OS X Install CD to mount on my dekstop.  From there, I try and burn a copy of the CD...but I can't make the CD bootable for some reason?  What am I doing wrong?  I click on the bootable thing in toast..and it says that it doesn't ahve the stuff to be bootable?  Does anyone know how to fix this?  I don't want to have to do the complicated thing dealing with another hard drive partition..b/c I'm not all that good with the terminal, and...well, I have to study for a test tonight, so I don't have time to do any of that..I just want to burn a darn CD...someone please help me..email me..something..or you can IM me at GetSome681...thank you so much...oh yeah..i'm working in 9.2.1...b/c  my scsi card isn't supported under OS X...and I have a scsi burner.  Thank you so much.


----------



## astrodawg (Sep 26, 2001)

If you are using Toast, on the "other" tab, click it and choose disk image. Then select the image. Do not mount it first... otherwise it wont be bootable.


----------



## SCrossman (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't mount the image, immediately burn the image using Toast 5.  I only got it to work when I did not mount the image.


----------



## brodie (Sep 26, 2001)

its a question of semantics free&unmuzzled, 'it is, not  'this is'- the final release. so trivial....
i was offering a DL for anyone that wanted it, give a guy a break.


----------



## WoLF (Sep 26, 2001)

someone quote this. i dont know how many times  i say this:
Dont ever mount a bootable image! especially the 10.1 ones
it completely screws em up

ugh not another page


----------



## GetSome681 (Sep 26, 2001)

SO once I burn it without mounting it..what can I do..should it just work right then or what?  Thanks..sorry for my stupidity!!


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WoLF _
> *someone quote this. i dont know how many times  i say this:
> Dont ever mount a bootable image! especially the 10.1 ones
> it completely screws em up
> ...



Well I hate to tell you this but the first thing I did after downloading it was mount the image. Not only that but I then rooted around until I found proof it was 5G64 in an XML file of some sort (I wasn't sure since the image mounted as "OS X Installer CD", could have been 10.0.x for all I could tell!)

I then re-booted into 9.2.1 and burnt the image with Toast. 

Then I installed 10.1. Worked fine.

Just because you were were whistling the star spangled banner and scratching your.. uh.. elbow when your computer crashed doesn't mean either of those things caused the crash!

There is absolutely no logical reason wht mounting a bootable image should alter that image in any way. Images are always mounted read-only anyway. There must be some other reason for the problems some people are having.

The first thing I would check is that your ftp software is set to ALWAYS download as BINARY.


----------



## jimr (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by free&unmuzzled _
> *
> 
> Well I hate to tell you this but the first thing I did after downloading it was mount the image. Not only that but I then rooted around until I found proof it was 5G64 in an XML file of some sort (I wasn't sure since the image mounted as "OS X Installer CD", could have been 10.0.x for all I could tell!)
> ...



Mounting in OS9 will corrupt the image...
Mounting in OS 10 is ok


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jimr _
> *
> 
> Mounting in OS9 will corrupt the image...
> Mounting in OS 10 is ok *



I did that too. I mounted it with Toast. I don't remember why. I also tried dropping it on DiskCopy in 9 I think and it didn't recognise the image type. I remember being curious about the type/creator as they were new to me. I even changed them to see if ShrinkWrap or DiskCopy could mount and convert the image. All in all I really messed around with it.


----------



## HECTORdaBIZATCH (Sep 27, 2001)

Well, Macavenger-- thanks again for bein so generous and setting up 5g64 on your FTP site. I just got it and it's running great.

I think I can finally start using X as my regular OS!


----------



## buggs1a (Sep 27, 2001)

i guess the ftp is swamped cus i am 13k/sec on my cable modem. 10 hr download man!!!! works ok though i guess, i mean it's free and a huge favor. 
will get real cd soon i hope.

but yeah people. when you download this, open toast 5 in mac os 9, clikc and hold on the other button, choose image or the closest thing. then just drag the image to the window and click burn.


----------



## gorkhali (Sep 27, 2001)

Have been downloading all day 12 Hours+ ... Hopefully I don't end up with a corrupt file.

Thanks MacAvenger for your service although I will most definitely get the 10.1 disc first thing Saturday morning.

By the way, did anybody get Quicken 2002 working?  I was unable to mount the image.


----------



## buggs1a (Sep 27, 2001)

for me it's gonna be over 12 hrs. i have 3 hr 30 minute left, been going already 10 hr 1 minute. that's just pathetic, but who cares, lol. i mean i care, but notten to do about it. guess you need a T3 line or an OC3 or something, lol.


----------



## screamingFit (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gorkhali _
> *By the way, did anybody get Quicken 2002 working?  I was unable to mount the image. *



Seems to be corrupted...ack...probably a bad copy.

Unless someone knows some magic to work upon it?

-s'fit


----------



## gorkhali (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gorkhali _
> *Have been downloading all day 12 Hours+ ... Hopefully I don't end up with a corrupt file.
> 
> *



Just finished installing 10.1.  I am posting this from the new OS.
It is quite good on my ice book.  Thanks again!


----------



## macavenger (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screamingFit _
> *
> 
> Seems to be corrupted...ack...probably a bad copy.
> ...



Well, the copy on my end is good. I can mount the Quicken 2000 CD image fine in OS X and install it from the mounted image with no problems. Apparently the problem is in the transfer somewhere, as I have now received numerous reports of inability to mount the image. Anyone have any clues as to why this might be happening, and what I can do about it?

P.S. My server is now running an individual account system, as my computer was beginning to drag. Kudos to 10.1 though, my music still plays smoothly, and once an application is open, it generally works OK. It is just opening apps and web browsing are really slowing down. If you want access, contact me  and I will give you the login information, probably beginning this evening as the people currently logged on finish their downloads. The login/pass will be distributed on  a first come/first served basis as long as bandwith/drive usage remains reasonably low.


----------



## Saul (Sep 27, 2001)

I would like to get in touch with you about downloading 10.1. I was almost done with the download when I got booted from your server. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Shibby (Sep 27, 2001)

I also had a problem with quicken 2002 couldn't mount it though mabye it got corrupt when i downloaded it so i grabbed it again same thing.


----------



## praj (Sep 27, 2001)

Please... Am I late in getting this.. Can't wait till Saturday...

Getting "Login incorrect message" trying Macavenger's ftp (with music/download).

Is it blocked?

- Praj


----------



## GadgetLover (Sep 27, 2001)

Me too.  I got half way through (damn) and it stopped.  Then I tried logging in and -blocked-.

Pleeeease put OS X back up.


----------



## jedakroub (Sep 27, 2001)

I've been trying to get into this ftp all day. How many people are trying to get in? Are others having problems?


----------



## macavenger (Sep 27, 2001)

Due to an overload of my server, I have disabled the account information posted in this forum, and gone to handing out accounts on a request basis. be forewarned, however, that it might be a little while before I get to your request, as my server is still rather swamped, and I have already received a number of requests. I apologize for the necessity of this, but it is better than getting my server shut down due to excessive bandwidth usage, or having my hard drive die a premature death due to over-use.


----------



## sfish (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm still just amazed that it hasn't been posted to any usenet groups.


----------



## GadgetLover (Sep 27, 2001)

Ahh, just saw your post.  Thanks for the info.  When you're able to, can you PLLEASE allow me access to DL the builds (last night I got soooo close to completion on one of the two DLs on your ftp and it stopped .4 MB away from completion!!  (Dang) The other only made it half-way through.... what a tease.  

Thanks again for your generosity to all of us Xers


----------



## macavenger (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sfish _
> *I'm still just amazed that it hasn't been posted to any usenet groups. *



You sure it hasn't? I've been getting almost constant login attempts for the last two days. I didn't think there were THAT many people who read this board


----------



## rformiga (Sep 27, 2001)

Macavenger,

I'm very thankful for you to be providing an FTP server for downloading X.1. I was downloading it since yesterday and I got disconnect (now I know the reasons, I read up there). So How can I contact you for you to provide a new login/password? I downloaded 240Mb already on a 56K modem!!!

Thanx,
Roberto


----------



## DrHogie (Sep 27, 2001)

macavenger,
	I'm trying to get in touch with you on Yahoo Messenger.  I was downloading 5g64, but got booted off with 40MB left   If you can, PM me here or msg me on Yahoo (DrHogie is my nick).
	Thanks for offering this to us all.  If I had a server here that I could offer on myself I would (but our DSL is behind multiple firewalls at the ISP level  ).

Thanks again,
DrHogie


----------



## Naz (Sep 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jeb1138 _
> *OK, well I'm not sure exactly what made it work, but here's what I did anyway:  (If anybody can give a more concise explanation on how to do this or why some things didn't work it would be appreciated.  There's an old article at www.macosx.org/nocd that talks about doing something like this, but OS 9 wouldn't recognize the disk image I had downloaded so I couldn't do it that way).  I did this on a 450DP with 10.0.4.  The partition I used was actually on a different physical hard drive, but I don't think that should matter.
> 
> 1. I tried to just erase one of my partitions and copy the files straight over from the mounted image.  BUT the finder gave me weird errors about overwriting files -- for some reason it thought a couple files like "ttys" and "ttys.installer" (I don't remember the names for sure) were the same files.
> ...



Hello Jeb do you have some more details on this... it has been a few days?


----------

